# "Your UK visa has been issued"



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

I received an email stating "your UK visa has been issued". It also provided me with tracking number for a next-day air UPS delivery. 

Does everyone receive this, even those whose visa applications have been refused? Or is this the good news that it seems to be?

I feel like I've seen someone mention on these forums that they've received this message but have actually been refused?

In any case, I guess I will know for sure tomorrow. :-s


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mark_and_laura said:


> I received an email stating "your UK visa has been issued". It also provided me with tracking number for a next-day air UPS delivery.
> 
> Does everyone receive this, even those whose visa applications have been refused? Or is this the good news that it seems to be?
> 
> ...


In 99% of cases it means that, but you can't be sure till you open the package. But you don't have long to wait!


----------



## hayburner (Feb 2, 2012)

I got that email not too long ago and was so excited to get my visa the next day.  Good luck and congratulations! Joppa are the rare few who don't get visas more of an error in choosing the wrong email to be sent?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hayburner said:


> I got that email not too long ago and was so excited to get my visa the next day.  Good luck and congratulations! Joppa are the rare few who don't get visas more of an error in choosing the wrong email to be sent?


There is another standard email that begins something like: 'Your application has been processed and I am returning your passport etc'. This usually means rejection, but apparently there is a privacy issue in that they cannot state in an email (which can be read by someone other than the applicant) that the visa has been denied. But mistakes have been made so it's best to wait until you receive your package and find a visa sticker inside your passport!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the replies!

My package this morning did include my stamped passport! So at least in my case, it was good news!

I am still a bit too dazed for it to have actually sunk in. It's been months of worry and all ended up being remarkably easy (other than enduring my own anxieties)! I just can't imagine the excitement of getting that email, and then having the disappointment of the visa being refused/denied.

It was also really, really fast. We mailed our application and materials to New York just last Wednesday! :clap2:


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

mark_and_laura said:


> Thank you for the replies!
> 
> My package this morning did include my stamped passport! So at least in my case, it was good news!
> 
> ...


I really didn't stop worrying until my newly minted visa got me a lovely 'welcome' from the UKBA officer in the airport, and LOL, the daze doesn't really wear off until you've cleared UKBA at the airport, got your luggage, and are driving out of the airport car park!


----------



## kelzebel (Feb 10, 2012)

question: once you've arrived in the UK, how do you go about getting your work permit number, NHS card etc?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kelzebel said:


> question: once you've arrived in the UK, how do you go about getting your work permit number, NHS card etc?


You should start a new thread since your question has nothing to do with the original post.

I don"t know what you mean by work permit number. Do you mean National Insurance Number? If so, here is a link:

HM Revenue & Customs: Applying for a National Insurance number

As long as you have an appropriate visa, all you need to do is register with an NHS GP. I don't believe they issue any sort of card any more.


----------



## sjellyman (Sep 28, 2011)

mark_and_laura said:


> Thank you for the replies!
> 
> My package this morning did include my stamped passport! So at least in my case, it was good news!
> 
> ...


Awesome!! So, a week later and you had your visa! Did you pay for expedited service? I expect my documents to be at the NY Consulate first thing tomorrow morning and am hoping for a quick reply. I know what you mean about months and months of prep and worry!!


----------



## sjellyman (Sep 28, 2011)

Question,
the $12 fee you pay along with your visa app fee, that pays for the visa and documents to be mailed back the very next day? I think I read that it all comes UPS?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

sjellyman said:


> Awesome!! So, a week later and you had your visa! Did you pay for expedited service? I expect my documents to be at the NY Consulate first thing tomorrow morning and am hoping for a quick reply. I know what you mean about months and months of prep and worry!!


Hi there! No, we didn't pay for expedited service. We did send it with USPS Express, so they received it one day after we sent it off. They received it on Thursday the 8th (and sent an email saying they'd received it that day), and we received the email saying it had been issued on Tuesday the 13th -- basically, within three business/working days (there was a weekend in there). I had it in my hands on the morning of the 14th. Now my husband and I can finally start to plan and live our lives together. Yay! 

Also, they did send it back UPS Next Day Air. We paid the $12 on the online application form, so I assume that is standard? We didn't make any special request for them to do that.

I hope that you get a swift result as well! The waiting is so difficult. Best wishes!


----------

